
How to Watch the Juno Spacecraft Arrive at Jupiter - ourmandave
http://gizmodo.com/how-to-watch-the-juno-spacecraft-arrive-at-jupiter-1783079364
======
zeristor
Did it say 445 miles?

That's only a Tesla supercharge away. I trust it'll get fixed, but that a huge
facepalm of a typo.

